# Gay NYC Pax Call Police On "N-Word" Lyft Driver Who Refused To Play Music For Them



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

(the headline was altered to be a more accurate representation of the story)










Gay New Yorker Calls Police On "N-Word" Lyft Driver Who's "Racist Against Gay People" | Instinct

http://instinctmagazine.com/post/ga...rd-lyft-driver-whos-racist-against-gay-people

So yeah. These gay guys called 911, and demanded the police come to do something about their "N-Word" lyft driver who refused to play music for them.

*How dare that Lyft driver not bend to whatever whim the passenger demanded!?*

Article contains an embedded youtube of the event, provided below:






...which the driver recorded as the queens, no pun intended, as they could be from long island, shifted into "high gear" (pun intended) and verbally assaulted the driver and 911 operator with pseudo-legalistic mumbo jumbo. Here's a brief summary"

complaining to 911 that they were recorded without their permission
refusing to play their music for them, which is "part of the lyft contract" ?

"illegally" charging them after breaking the "lyft contract"
Calling Lyft customer support to complain about their driver 
And the driver, just sits there, cool as a cucumber....this is sure to become a classic, just like hula girl from LA.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> (the headline was altered to be a more accurate representation of the story)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Driver handled it like a pro.. hopefully those two (insert offense but none discriminatory offense of your choice) got charged with abusing emergency services (or whatever the local equivalent is)

Very pro job not many people would tolerate that as well.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Homeboy gave his phone number to the 911 operator for all to hear. I bet he is getting peppered with calls.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

*Anybody want to hazard a guess about what Lyft's response is likely to be?*

Gay rider complaining against African-American driver...

I'm thinking a $20 credit toward future rides for the poor, victimized little passenger.

And one strike against the driver for a dashcam complaint. Lyft doesn't care what the nature of the complaint is, or who is right or wrong -- three dashcam strikes and you're out. And actually, since he obviously made the embarrassing video public, they might deactivate him for that.

And I agree with Stevie -- driver handled it perfectly, but that may not matter to Lyft.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Homeboy gave his phone number to the 911 operator for all to hear. I bet he is getting peppered with calls.


Makes me want to go get a prepaid phone to use for a few days!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Wouldn't be surprised to see Robert Ortiz jobless in the next week or two when his employer gets word of this.



JimKE said:


> Makes me want to go get a prepaid phone to use for a few days!


I'm sure the gay community is bashing him already.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Old news. There is a discussion on this forum.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Homeboy gave his phone number to the 911 operator for all to hear. I bet he is getting peppered with calls.
> 
> *Robert Ortiz 917-348-9972*


Number has been deactivated for several days.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Number has been deactivated for several days.


Let's find him on Facebook


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

He did lose his job, lol. What a piece of trash this guy was. He is a great example of what awful paxhole situations rideshare drivers can find themselves with. I'm just glad the driver was recording it for protection and is now $25,000 richer. Good for him!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wouldn't be surprised to see Robert Ortiz jobless in the next week or two when his employer gets word of this.





SEAL Team 5 said:


> Homeboy gave his phone number to the 911 operator for all to hear. I bet he is getting peppered with calls.
> 
> *Robert Ortiz 917-348-9972*


Ortiz was reportedly fired from his job at City MD. In addition, he recited his phone number while on camera, a mistake he'd later regret. Apparently, many people who saw the video then called Ortiz and left messages on his voicemail. This got so bad that he later changed his number.

I guess I should have read the entire article before posting anything about his job or phone number.



Robkaaa said:


> Old news. There is a discussion on this forum.


When did this happen?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If you ask me it's not about the $8, it's his constitutional right to play music in a Lyft car


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> If you ask me it's not about the $8, it's his constitutional right to play music in a Lyft car


Actually the only Constitutional Right allowed is the drivers right to refuse service based on sexual preference.

*LGBT Community Panicking After Federal Court Rules Against Gay Agenda*

https://conservativepost.com/lgbt-c...eral-court-rules-against-gay-agenda/#comments
One of the homosexual movement's greatest successes was making it illegal for straight folks, primarily Christians, to adhere to anti-gay convictions.

Now, a federal court is taking away that success by permitting businesses to deny service to gay couples.

From The Daily Caller:

_The U.S. Court of Appeals, 5th circuit struck down a district court's injunction against the law, which now allows business owners to refuse to serve gay, lesbian, or transgender couples on grounds of religious objection and also permits clerks to refuse to issue marriage licenses to LGBT couples._

_Foster care and adoption agencies can also choose to reject potential LGBT parents under this law, according to an AP report._

_The court's decision is a big win for the protection of religious liberties, according to Kevin Theriot, attorney with Alliance Defending Freedom, which helped write the bill. _


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

JimKE said:


> And one strike against the driver for a dashcam complaint. Lyft doesn't care what the nature of the complaint is, or who is right or wrong -- three dashcam strikes and you're out. And actually, since he obviously made the embarrassing video public, they might deactivate him for that.
> 
> And I agree with Stevie -- driver handled it perfectly, but that may not matter to Lyft.


Please tell me you're just making this up.

What is exactly is a dashcam complaint? Because, I don't drive without a dashcam. This has never happened before, but if someone is uncomfortable with the dashcam, I will offer to pull over and wait until another Lyft drive can be called. Without a dashcam, it's like driving naked.

After being accused of driving intoxicated by a sorry piece of trash, I would NEVER drive without a dashcam again and nobody else should either.

When that stupid B word SJW Nazi, Annaliese Nielsen, ranted about her Lyft driver's hula girl on his dashboard, the driver was instantly de-activated, only to be re-activated after he posted the video and gave it to lyft.

Girl Is Offended By Hula Girl. Yells At Lyft Driver. - YouTube







MoreTips said:


> He did lose his job, lol. What a piece of trash this guy was. He is a great example of what awful paxhole situations rideshare drivers can find themselves with. I'm just glad the driver was recording it for protection and is now $25,000 richer. Good for him!


Yes some guy just said that you can get a "dashcam strike" against you, that is not even a thing.... and my NUMBER ONE advice for all drivers still stands;

*NEVER DRIVE WITHOUT A DASHCAM! *(preferably one which uploads directly to a cloud based service.)



SEAL Team 5 said:


> *LGBT Community Panicking After Federal Court Rules Against Gay Agenda*


What a load of crap! I'm sorry the title of my post triggered you into thinking this was an open invitation to post absurd BS about the "gay agenda" which it was not.

Speaking of Christians and Christianity, why don't you actually try reading your bible for a change:

_

* 1 John 4:20 King James Version (KJV)*

20 If a man say, I love God, and hateth his brother, he is a liar: for he that loveth not his brother whom he hath seen, how can he love God whom he hath not seen?_


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Racist against gay people . Then I guess the pax was being homophobic against blacks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Well
If they were Uber Customers
They could have pressed the911 App
Button !

Wouldnt it be FUN if there was a Police People Forum ?

COMING SOON!

UBER SENIOR ALERT

JUST PRESS A BUTTON
AND AN UBER DRIVER RUSHES TO YOUR HOUSE !

" Ive run out of Beer! And i cant get up "!

An Uber is on the way sir !


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> What a load of crap! I'm sorry the title of my post triggered you into thinking this was an open invitation to post absurd BS about the "gay agenda" which it was not.


Nothing to do about your title. Everything to do about Robert Ortiz's statements. Saying that his driver was "racist against gays" and referring to his driver as a "ni**er" more than once.

And let me fill you in about "absurd BS". The U.S. Court of Appeals is the second highest court in the land. Nothing absurdly BS about that.



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Speaking of Christians and Christianity, why don't you actually try reading your bible for a change:
> 
> _*1 John 4:20 King James Version (KJV)*
> 
> 20 If a man say, I love God, and hateth his brother, he is a liar: for he that loveth not his brother whom he hath seen, how can he love God whom he hath not seen?_


What made you believe that the King James Version is my bible? And how in the hell do you equate denying service to anyone as hate? Just because you oppose someone's lifestyle doesn't mean you hate them. Do you think that Robert Ortiz was displaying any hate or was he just expressing himself to a 911 operator in an emergency situation?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> _And let me fill you in about "absurd BS". The U.S. Court of Appeals is the second highest court in the land. Nothing absurdly BS about that._


Nice deflection. There is no "gay agenda" dude. Quit being delusional.

The article was funny/ironic, but for some reason, you thought this was the right time to post some political horse poop about the "gay agenda" and other conspiracy bs. The gay agenda is simply, you minding your own f-ing business and treating people equally.

How can you complain about racism, but then start railing against "the gays"

It's not consistent. And what is "your version" of the bible? I'll go find the same passage, it's the exact same in the 5 or so versions I looked up. So unless you are reading the Satanic Bible, your point is mooooot.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> _What made you believe that the King James Version is my bible? And how in the hell do you equate denying service to anyone as hate? Just because you oppose someone's lifestyle doesn't mean you hate them. Do you think that Robert Ortiz was displaying any hate or was he just expressing himself to a 911 operator in an emergency situation?_


If you didn't hate gay people so much, you might realize that yes, denying service to certain people is a form of hate. Just like denying to serve black people is a form of hate.

Robert Ortiz was also displaying bigotry and racism, thus the reason the article was funny/ironic.

Laughing at these dumb pax, does not equate to implying all gays are this way. In fact, I 100% stick to gay clubs on weekends as they make the best passengers usually and carry much less risk of various drunk accidents like puking in your car, etc. So this is pretty messed up and out of the ordinary.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beware
The " GAY MAFIA"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> When that stupid B word SJW Nazi, Annaliese Nielsen,





YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> _*1 John 4:20 King James Version (KJV)*
> 
> 20 If a man say, I love God, and hateth his brother, he is a liar: for he that loveth not his brother whom he hath seen, how can he love God whom he hath not seen?_


You need to practice what you preach brother. You posted some pretty hateful words about Annaliese.



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Nice deflection. There is no "gay agenda" dude. Quit being delusional.
> 
> How can you complain about racism, but then start railing against "the gays"


There is no gay agenda? Did you listen to Robert Ortiz? He made this all about "gay agenda".


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You need to practice what you preach brother. You posted some pretty hateful words about Annaliese.
> 
> There is no gay agenda? Did you listen to Robert Ortiz's? He made this all about "gay agenda".


Yeah because people like Annaliese are parasites. We can agree on that at least.

And the problem with what you are saying is that somehow, these two punks are part of some larger "gay agenda" implying that gays have some sort of goal outside of being treated equally. Unless you think these are some sort of gay infiltrators, part of some Gay Seal Team sent to destroy Christians?

If Robert Ortiz is part of the elite "gay agenda" mafia, then damn, I feel bad the gays cannot seem to recruit any quality folks. Maybe they can apply for some H-1B's....


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

I see the video couple times, and I really admire the patience and tolerance of the driver with this cheap, disgusting, shameless, frugal, entitled ps
He had lucky not to find a driver without such patience and tolerance


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Oh yes that.
The info that Robert gives over the phone in the video is:
My name is Robert McKee/McGee/McKay
To 911, my phone number is ....
"Not only do I work for the city"....

and that he was racially discriminated against for not being black.
The incident began with a 911 call about being filmed without permission by NY law, but then later Robert had his friend begin filming the driver without permission.

You guys sure it is Robert Ortiz ? Not the name I heard.

I guess it's true about the name and that he worked for CityMD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049703461498118145
https://www.queerty.com/insufferabl...nt-racist-rant-lyft-driver-fired-job-20181011

"_UPDATE 12:30 P.M. EST: CityMD has replied to Queerty's request for clarification with the following response: "This is to confirm that this individual was terminated and is no longer employed by or affiliated with CityMD in any capacity.""_


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> And the problem with what you are saying is that somehow, these two punks are part of some larger "gay agenda" implying that gays have some sort of goal outside of being treated equally.


You're saying that since I posted a court ruling somehow means that I think the gay community is conspiring to want more than just equal treatment. I must disagree with your logic or lack that of.



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> And the problem with what you are saying is that somehow, these two punks are part of some larger "gay agenda" implying that gays have some sort of goal outside of being treated equally.


Here you go. Now you can bash my post.

Holy crap!!! Being terminated because he's gay. This has to be a hate crime.


Dammit Mazzacane said:


> _"This is to confirm that this individual was terminated and is no longer employed by or affiliated with CityMD in any capacity.""_


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Please tell me you're just making this up.


*No, not at all.*

Uber sells dashcams, but Lyft doesn't like them. There have been a number of threads where Lyft drivers have been told that if they get _three_ dashcam complaints -- regardless of legality of camera use or validity of the complaints -- they will be deactivated.

I'm too lazy to look it up, but the UP search feature should help you.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

When I first saw this video I thought wow this guy has the patience of a zen master, but after thinking about it I can't help but to think that this was guy was thinking, "Oh yeah please take as much rope as you want to hang yourself with you crazy gay dude this going on youtube, I'm getting a go fund me, and I'm going to laugh all the way to the bank!"

Either way this guy is awesome.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

To me, it looks staged but you will always have that guy that thinks that right lol? My reasons for thinking this way are posted in the initial discussion of this video


----------



## -JR- (Mar 29, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Please tell me you're just making this up.
> 
> What is exactly is a dashcam complaint? Because, I don't drive without a dashcam. This has never happened before, but if someone is uncomfortable with the dashcam, I will offer to pull over and wait until another Lyft drive can be called. Without a dashcam, it's like driving naked.
> 
> ...


*Matthew 12:50 King James Version (KJV)*

_50 For whoever does the will of my Father in heaven is my brother and sister and mother.
_


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> (the headline was altered to be a more accurate representation of the story)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luv the calmness of the driver.I think those trash pax would have brought the animal out of me.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

The princess wanted VIP treat with such ridiculous cheap fares
Lol


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Made Yahoo .... https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/tru...-lyft-driver-not-turning-radio-225018422.html


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If this driver didn't have the presence of mind to video this incident he would have had his account de-activated, Uber/Lyft don't care about their drivers.

A friend of mine who drove for Lyft had his account de-activated because a passenger filed a claim that he was in an accident. There was no accident, no police report, no witness and no other vehicle. When he spoke to a Lyft representative he asked them to inspect his car to prove that there never was an accident, Lyft didn't care they just de-activated him.


----------



## -JR- (Mar 29, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> (the headline was altered to be a more accurate representation of the story)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is how they do it in New York


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. I love when shit like this blows back on the shitty pax.


----------



## -JR- (Mar 29, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. I love when shit like this blows back on the shitty pax.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

-JR- said:


>


That works.


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

First, YES, it's very unfortunate the driver had to go through this experience, I'm making that clear. But, I'm also thinking...

The driver's gofundme is over $33k now. A $1k anonymous donation was just made in the past hour. 
He started it to ask for help getting back on his feet due to not wanting to fall behind financially because as expected, Lyft temporarily deactivated him to investigate. Yet he stated he relies on ridesharing to support his family. That's fine. Lyft reactivated his account within hours(their official statement), so he's back to supporting his family with ridesharing. Why do I think he shouldn't now accept the $33k?
He also said it was for the possibility of covering legal expenses in case a lawsuit appears, but I have a feeling the pax is not even gona have a case to try. I don't know, my brain is all over the place on this one.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

-JR- said:


>


This one's staged


----------



## Supergirl24 (Oct 10, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> (the headline was altered to be a more accurate representation of the story)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Driver handled it like a pro.. hopefully those two (insert offense but none discriminatory offense of your choice) got charged with abusing emergency services (or whatever the local equivalent is)
> 
> Very pro job not many people would tolerate that as well.


Pro no. This driver is being abused by a couple of ******s.


JimKE said:


> *Anybody want to hazard a guess about what Lyft's response is likely to be?*
> 
> Gay rider complaining against African-American driver...
> 
> ...


Driver should have defended himself. Professionalism does NOT include taking abuse from anyone. Especially from people like these 2. It's these 2 that give riders a bad name. He should have called the police himself. Then hire a lawyer and sue these 2 for the few pennies they got.


----------



## Supergirl24 (Oct 10, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Driver handled it like a pro.. hopefully those two (insert offense but none discriminatory offense of your choice) got charged with abusing emergency services (or whatever the local equivalent is)
> 
> Very pro job not many people would tolerate that as well.





YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> (the headline was altered to be a more accurate representation of the story)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Supergirl24 said:


> He should have called the police himself. Then hire a lawyer and sue these 2 for the few pennies they got.


Trust me, The driver did the best thing he possibly could. He exploited Robert Ortiz way beyond what any misdemeanor threatening and intimidation arrest could do at the same time he made over $30k from a Go Fund me.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

DevilShoez said:


> First, YES, it's very unfortunate the driver had to go through this experience, I'm making that clear. But, I'm also thinking...
> 
> The driver's gofundme is over $33k now. A $1k anonymous donation was just made in the past hour.
> He started it to ask for help getting back on his feet due to not wanting to fall behind financially because as expected, Lyft temporarily deactivated him to investigate. Yet he stated he relies on ridesharing to support his family. That's fine. Lyft reactivated his account within hours(their official statement), so he's back to supporting his family with ridesharing. Why do I think he shouldn't now accept the $33k?
> He also said it was for the possibility of covering legal expenses in case a lawsuit appears, but I have a feeling the pax is not even gona have a case to try. I don't know, my brain is all over the place on this one.


I would not spend that $33,000 for s LONG time waiting for legal issues to come around. Personally I doubt there's anything for him to sue the driver for.. but that doesn't mean he can't try.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> (the headline was altered to be a more accurate representation of the story)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The driver & rider deserve each other. The driver, lets call him Munbinado and the fruit loop rider, we will call him twinkle Toes.

Munbinado has no clue what customer service entails. Play the damn music for Fruit Loop and keep him happy and get a tip.

Fruit Loop is high if he thinks that the cops care less about the rump ranger. Calling 911 is worthless.

They should bury the hatchet and move on.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> To me, it looks staged but you will always have that guy that thinks that right lol? My reasons for thinking this way are posted in the initial discussion of this video


Crooked Hillary? lol



UBERPROcolorado said:


> The driver & rider deserve each other. The driver, lets call him Munbinado and the fruit loop rider, we will call him twinkle Toes.
> 
> Munbinado has no clue what customer service entails. Play the damn music for Fruit Loop and keep him happy and get a tip.
> 
> ...


The lawyer for the Taco Bell incident was seeking 5 million from the driver last I read


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Crooked Hillary? lol
> 
> The lawyer for the Taco Bell incident was seeking 5 million from the driver last I read


Tell me why you can't see it and I will tell you more why I can, albeit it does get analytical, so takes some time to reply and edits are def encouraged


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ how did he make $30k on go fund me??


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

x100 said:


> ^ how did he make $30k on go fund me??


Same reason movies make a billion dollars....


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

JimKE said:


> *Anybody want to hazard a guess about what Lyft's response is likely to be?*
> 
> And one strike against the driver for a dashcam complaint. Lyft doesn't care what the nature of the complaint is, or who is right or wrong -- three dashcam strikes and you're out. And actually, since he obviously made the embarrassing video public, they might deactivate him for that.


What are these dashcam complaints of which you speak? ?

I sure as hell am not driving without my dashcam.

I actually just got off the phone with support and mentioned I had dashcam of incident, and she seemed pleased and told me to save the video in case pax made a complaint.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

It's the public posting of dashcam video that they usually dislike.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

-JR- said:


>


Holy...the guy couldn't even speak coherently he was so scared, but I bet he talked a lot of mess before he was carried and tossed into that water in the middle of Midtown. Dayum. -o:

https://www.dailydot.com/irl/uber-driver-fountain-prank-video/

It was staged...they got me.

"However, several of Flagg's viewers recognized the "driver" in the video, as well as his drenched passenger. These were not typical irate New Yorkers but actors who make sketch and prank videos of this sort and post them to Instagram and YouTube. Jean played the role of the fed-up driver, while Ali was the disrespectful rag doll. And together, they stumped real-life witnesses and onlinw viewers."


----------



## Oogie Pringle (Nov 7, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Driver handled it like a pro.. hopefully those two (insert offense but none discriminatory offense of your choice) got charged with abusing emergency services (or whatever the local equivalent is)
> 
> Very pro job not many people would tolerate that as well.


Nobody gets charged for anything anymore. Democrats are ruining this country


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Speaking of Christians and Christianity, why don't you actually try reading your bible for a change:
> _*1 John 4:20 King James Version (KJV)*
> 20 If a man say, I love God, and hateth his brother, he is a liar: for he that loveth not his brother whom he hath seen, how can he love God whom he hath not seen?_


God also commanded to "be fruitful and multiply." He didn't say to be fruity.


----------

